# Gus, Boo, and Santa



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Can you tell which one is BIG brother Gus, and which one is little brother, Boo? I'll bet you can! :lol:

For Christmas, my boys want a white beard to play in, just like the one in the picture!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

did you get one of your friends to dress as santa or was that a mall santa? if it was a mall santa how's you get him to agree?


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh man... that's so cute! I'm thinking about taking my girls into PetSmart to get their picture taken with Santa!


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

madeittothemoon is right - there are Santas at all of the PetSmarts, who just LOVE all kinds of animals, including rats. (Ferrets, Boa Constrictors, Birds, other L'il Fuzzies like Hamsters, etc. - everyone is invited to go see Santa, and tell him what they want for Christmas!  )

If I had a video camera, I'd record the process of the taking of the pictures - SO many funny things happen!

My boys took a long time because, as I mentioned, they love a white beard, and they thought they might just burrow in the convenient one that Santa has!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

lol, how wonderful. i wish the pet stores around me would do that. i would love to take my horde of babies up to have their pictures taken with santa. i wonder if he would do all 13 rats, 2 cats, bunny and child at the same time... it would be something to see at the very least.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

I know ~our~ Santa would do that picture, or at least, try. He LOVES animals! Probably, "child" would have to do some holding of pets, and also, probably, it would be a very "catch the moment" picture, with rats in the beard, on the suit, chewing the hat, etc. I'd bet it would be darling!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

awww so cute!!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

haha. i wonder now if i can just con one of my friends to dress as santa and get my aunt to take the picture. that is a hilarious mental image holly! i wonder who i can con...er, ask.... *starts plotting*


----------



## magster321 (Dec 4, 2007)

that is so good!!!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

What a cute idea! I wish they'd do something like that over here.


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

Aww cute!


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

I didn't think I would see a job that was even worse than mall santa... pet store santa. I am sure you guys are great... but pet owners, especially the "dog/cat serves as my significant other and I like it that way" people, would probably me more annoying to work with than kids.

That, and kids can (usually) avoid evacuating their fluids on the santa, and if not, they have dipers for that... hehe 

Rats can't help it, but I would imagine still feeling a trifle embarrassed when they fear pooped all over $anta Â¢lause.

This makes for one of the most surrealistically odd holiday photographs I have ever seen, and for that, it deserves some kudos.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

yashu said:


> This makes for one of the most surrealistically odd holiday photographs I have ever seen, and for that, it deserves some kudos.


Ditto.

My favorite picture of my dog is the one where he is freaking out on Santa's lap, trying to figure out how to get away...


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

when my son was 4 he decided that santa was evil. and must be destroyed. our commemorative santa pic for that year was snapped as my 'sweet child' hauled back and punched the crap outta poor santa. I titled the picture "Santa & the Adam-izor'.

We called my daughter Tara, the Tara-izor (think Terrorizor) and my son Adam, the Adam-izor. It was said that first things were terrorized and then adamized...and then never seen or heard from again.


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

I was listening to NPR and they were talking about the Santa for blind children. Regular santa will get pissed if you yank his beard, but they said that everything was meant to be touched and smelled, and that even beard pulling was a-ok. I smiled a bit at that one, because that was always the "triple dog dare" when I was a kid... yank the beard.

The other day I was in the Galleria discovering that Hot Topic was now an Old Navy, but with crappy "nu-metal" playing (it's been a while since I have been to the mall... It was a letdown to say the least...), anyway, I noticed that the mall santa actually had a real beard. So much for the triple dog dare.

Just felt like typing I guess, carry on


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS GRACIOUS ME!! THAT IS SOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!! -awwwwwwwwwwwwww's-


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I only wish they would of cropped in further. Still very cute but being an ex photographer I can't help but cringe at the top of the background showing and it not being cropped in nearly far enough lol.

But maybe that adds something to it, in a mall santa pic sort of way


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Poppy: The photographer spent a LONG time with them. Most everyone were getting shots that were framed properly, but instead of putting my pic into the frame that they provided, I wanted to put it into a photo Christmas tree ornament, which was considerably smaller. (All of the pets I have had my entire life have an ornament on the tree, to remind me.) The photographer had to back way the heck up in order to get Santa and the boys into a small enough area to fit my frame.

Before I cut the photog for the ornament, I took some digital pix of the complete photo, since it struck me so funny that Gus looked so huge compared to Boo.

Even though it took a long time. the photographer was Swiss, male, hunky, and fun, so we enjoyed ourselves. And Santa's REAL, too - I know because the boys kept messing around with his beard, and it just made him jollier!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Haha! Well that makes sense then, I've done similar things back in my portrait studio days ): I miss those days at times but not the business money driven end of it all, I miss working with all the babies and having those incredible portrait moments  But it would make me mad when a customer wouldn't like those incredible shots for some reason or another.

Hunky swiss fun male sounds awesome. Where can I find one of THOSE photographers?!

At work a customer had shown me the PetSmart santa pic of santa, their daughter and their dogs (a boxer and a mastiff puppy who really didn't look puppy at all but that's a mastiff puppy for you. They are HUGE) The boxer had his male parts sticking out  I snickered inside at that. I can't believe the photographer didn't notice or didn't care to notice.


----------

